# Lakers eye Mike Brown, sources say



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Lakers are taking a deliberate approach to their search for a successor to Phil Jackson, but NBA coaching sources told ESPN.com the team has added Mike Brown to its list of candidates.
> 
> The former Cleveland Cavaliers coach, now working as an analyst for ESPN, is expected to interview "soon" with the Lakers, sources say.
> 
> ...


FML


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally dont like him as a coach.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You poor guys.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It's funny because it sounds like most of the candidates that Lakers are going for are complete ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** no!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

enter Mike Singeletary's rant against Vernon Davis here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Never cared for him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's not that bad. Out of the unemployed coaches I would put him in top 5.

Hell people want to talk about how the Cavs had no talent all the time yet he won 60 games twice and made the finals once.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No way jose. He's not *awful* but we can sure as hell do a lot better than Mike Brown.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adelman.

He can reinvigorate the offense, which just plain sucks. I hate the ****ing triangle, its gotta go.

Bring back showtime, goddammit!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Are the Lakers trying to **** with my emotions?!? WTF?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's not that bad. Out of the unemployed coaches I would put him in top 5.
> 
> Hell people want to talk about how the Cavs had no talent all the time yet *LEBRON* won 60 games twice and made the finals once.


FTFY 
...and then they got swept when they had to play a real team.
The East was weak as hell and all their offense was was Lebron doing his thing. Lebron was their offense period. Mr. Potato Head might have claimed to have a playbook but it sure as hell never looked like it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> FTFY
> ...and then they got swept when they had to play a real team.
> The East was weak as hell and all their offense was was Lebron doing his thing. Lebron was their offense period. Mr. Potato Head might have claimed to have a playbook but it sure as hell never looked like it.


Lebron didn't even win 60 games this year with wade and bosh. 

I don't like browns let the players do whatever they want method of offense either, but I'm not going to call him terrible.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> Bring back showtime, goddammit!!!


Amen! :cheers:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think he is a terrible coach. I just think he looks like Mr Potato Head and i dont want to have to watch him for 82+ games a year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No thanks on Mike Brown.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

kobe will kill him


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Of all the names being thrown around out there, Adelman seems to be the best fit...he can bring a vibrant offense back to the Lakers...I am so ****ing tired of the triangle, and if we are losing with it, it outrages me.

Time to overhaul the offense.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont understand how anyone can be tired of the triangle. It has to be the single most effective offense of all time.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Is Magic Johnson available as well? What about Dell Harris?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yeah. Bring back showtime with Fisher leading the break and Artest and a 34 year old on the wings?


----------

